
How Amazon convinced people to welcome ‘listening devices’ into their homes - hhs
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/how-amazon-convinced-millions-of-people-to-welcome-listening-devices-into-their-homes/
======
sp332
Well that didn't answer the question at all :(

~~~
pixxel
It’s an advert to watch the program.

